# Hi Newie saying hello



## Clive Phillips (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi all.
I’ve loved doing my art for 55 years.
Mostly from drawing and soft pastel portraits and currently have been awarded all illustrations for 6 children’s books.

Here are a couple of my portraits achieved using Unison pastels and Carbothello pastel pencils.


----------

